# Halloween Safety Video



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

Here's a Halloween Safety video from 1985. Watch it for nostalgia or comedy, or both  And be safe tonight!

YouTube - Halloween Safety Educational Film Part 1 (1985, Centron)

YouTube - Halloween Safety Educational Film Part 2 (1985, Centron)


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

So cheezy & awesome. lol


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow, those costumes look familiar... somehow I must have managed to miss this gem in elementary school, lol. And ahhh, the candy tampering scare. I was waiting for them to suggest taking the candy to get it x-rayed too. 

Side note - I work at a newspaper, and my boss was toying with the idea of taking photos of trick or treaters at his own door on Halloween night as an easy way to get art for the paper. But we started talking about it and decided parents might freak out at a strange, middle-aged man taking photos of their kids...


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

Don't forget to watch this Halloween Safety Video before you go out Trick Or Treating this year! Make sure you can see out of your "Ro-But" costume! XD


----------

